

Ask HN: Which food delivery services you use in restaurants and from your home? - harisb2012

Have you ever seen that restaurant has application which from which you can order your food while sitting in a restaurant?
======
anigbrowl
From home, Eat24. There is no way I'm going to a restaurant and using an app
to order my food. I go to a restaurant to be waited on as well as to enjoy a
meal.

~~~
rhaker
Agree. But there are cases where perhaps you are just taking out or doing
drive thru - and see a line to order and would just like to somehow get in
quickly.

~~~
anigbrowl
Hmm, I didn't consider fast food because I so rarely eat it, but that's a good
point.

------
imd23
PedidosYa in Latin America

